# elusive odor



## carole (Oct 28, 2008)

I have an elusive offensive odor in my 26' 1998 Alpenlite 5th Wheel.
It's not sewer smell nor propane.
I've removed everything from every cupboard and cleaned thoroughly--no hidden sacks of rotting potatoes--no decomposing mice.
There are no signs of roof or window leaks and it doesn't really smell like mold.
The smell is not in the bathroom or basement.
The worst smell is in the main living area by the dinette and sofa.

It has a kind of chemical smell to it.  It bothers my super-sensitive lungs and makes my eyes itchy.  The refrigerator is working fine.  I have not used the air conditioner since August.
Could a leak in the air condioner cause a smell?
Any other ideas?
I'm so baffled--the trailer has not been so clean since it was new!
I welcome any ideas.

Carole


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 28, 2008)

Re: elusive odor

Carole, welcome to the forum!

How long has the smell been around?  Has it gotten stronger or weaker over time?

I know you said it is a chemical smell, but could the smell be organic like a dead rat or bird?

You mention that you have found no mice, but the smell is stronger by the dinette and sofa. (I'm assuming you searched throughout the sofa.) Are you able to detect the smell from OUTSIDE of the RV in that area?

Is your A/C and/or furnace ductwork in the floor or the ceiling?


----------



## utmtman (Oct 28, 2008)

Re: elusive odor

I too would think a dead mouse some where around the couch possibly.


----------



## ironart (Oct 28, 2008)

Re: elusive odor

You know, Dry Rot has an odor.......It is actually a mold and gives off spores that can be irritating to your lungs and eyes.

You might want to pull up the carpet in the "Worst" area to see if there is any black mold in that area.....especially if there are any "soft spots"....

Just a thought.


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 28, 2008)

Re: elusive odor

Mice don't smell too bad when dead, unless they are Texas Mice and then they are sooooooo big they smell really bad.  I have found dead mice from Decon and never smelled them at all.  Might be a big ole rat or bird, or ????


----------



## C Nash (Oct 28, 2008)

Re: elusive odor

Could it be your battery? Overcharged battery will give off an odor.


----------



## ironart (Oct 29, 2008)

Re: elusive odor

Good Point Chelse


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 29, 2008)

Re: elusive odor

Depends on where the battery compartment is located, I would guess.  If it is leaking, yes, it might smell.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Re: elusive odor

My MH battery fried last DEC and it emitted a bad smell and it enter the MH and that when I would smell it. Now my MH is cover so I guessing that why it went into the MH. I discovered it by accident when I open the front cover to look at the oil level as I was going to change the oil the following month. So like NASH SAID CK YOUR BATTERY. GOOD LUCK


----------



## debsu50 (Nov 3, 2008)

Re: elusive odor

Has  anyone sprayed bug killer in the area your sofa is in? is it a used sofa that may have gotten some chemical spray on it? Good to know from Nash.to check batteries though. If someone previous owned your 5th wheel, they could of sprayed stuff in an area for bugs.and w/ weather change it could start to smell .We looked at used 5th wheels and some did have strong smells from mildew. good luck.  Debsu


----------



## jottoh12 (Dec 17, 2008)

Re: elusive odor

Wow, these are all very good ideas. I am very curious as to what the final cause was determined to be for your smell. Was it battery acid on wood? Mildew? A rodent after all? Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Dec 17, 2008)

Re: elusive odor

Yes Jerry it would be great if Carole would come back and let us know.


----------

